
Ask HN: What will HN do if DCDSM's Article 11 passes? - chicob
There are many HN submissions that directly link to news articles.<p>If the European Parliament approves Article 11 of the Copyright Bill, this has direct consequences to HN.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Directive_on_Copyright_in_the_Digital_Single_Market#Article_11
======
detaro
HN is not based in the EU, and doesn't publish extracts from articles, so I
guess "nothing".

~~~
chicob
According to that letter[1][2] opposing Article 13,

"In particular, far from only affecting large American Internet platforms (who
can well afford the costs of compliance), the burden of Article 13 will fall
most heavily on their competitors, including European startups and SMEs",

so I guess something will happen.

[1] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/internet-luminaries-
ri...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/internet-luminaries-ring-alarm-
eu-copyright-filtering-proposal)

[2]
[https://www.eff.org/files/2018/06/12/article13letter.pdf](https://www.eff.org/files/2018/06/12/article13letter.pdf)

~~~
detaro
The large "American" platforms all are operating businesses in the EU, and are
showing snippets.

